#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  Which are the pros and cons of working on a tech startup company?

## Bhavya

There are lots of startup companies are spiked in our country which means the job opportunities with startup also increased. So job seekers definitely want to know the pros and cons of working at a startup company.because there is a huge difference between working for a newly minted company and well establish company. So guys can you list down the pros and cons of working on a tech startup?

----------


## tripidea

Startup companies have different goals and targets, but as a employee we have short target to achieve and as a employer we have long targets to achieve.

So startup companies have lot of opportunities and lot of facilities to learn new things.

----------


## Bhavya

> Startup companies have different goals and targets, but as a employee we have short target to achieve and as a employer we have long targets to achieve.
> 
> So startup companies have lot of opportunities and lot of facilities to learn new things.


Hello Tripidea,

You are right employees and employer have different set of goals to achieve and it will give more opportunities to learn. But what are the disadvantages of working at a startup company?

----------


## tripidea

> Hello Tripidea,
> 
> You are right employees and employer have different set of goals to achieve and it will give more opportunities to learn. But what are the disadvantages of working at a startup company?


Startup companies have different goals so everyone can't do everything because of their goals, everyone need to do limited things in their working time.

----------


## Bhavya

> Startup companies have different goals so everyone can't do everything because of their goals, everyone need to do limited things in their working time.


do you mean that the process will be slow? In startup companies we can't do massive things in a single day.Did you mean that?

----------

